# ESP module help..



## Drio (Aug 15, 2007)

I got a damaged ESP module (water) and I'm seeking a replacement for my 01 auto 2.7. 

My part number is 4z7 907 389 Version D57

I found a Version D47 for sale. Fellow says it's compatible but I have my doubts since the ABS module is different on his 04 which is the donor car. 

Anyone know?


----------

